
Scatter is open-source and free. Come join us - ramijames
https://medium.com/@ramijames/how-open-source-technology-is-helping-me-find-my-path-forward-7d6e078d5148
======
atrilumen
Ohh, okay; not Elias Naur's Scatter (Axolotl double ratchet over SMTP).

[https://git.sr.ht/~eliasnaur/scatter](https://git.sr.ht/~eliasnaur/scatter)

